# Where To Get Grill Cloth?



## Electric I (Feb 2, 2006)

Looking to replace the cloth on a 110 combo.

So who has the most choices & best prices ?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

http://www.marshallparts.com/

I just got a grill cloth for my Princeton Reverb from them. I checked out a few stores online and this one beats the other ones in price.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Here are a couple places!

http://tone-tools.com/grillecloth.html

http://www.usspeaker.com/amp coverings-1.htm#GRILL CLOTH


----------



## Electric I (Feb 2, 2006)

You people rock. Thank you immensely.


----------



## ampaholic (Sep 19, 2006)

In Canada go to Steamco Music. email is [email protected]


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

I asked this same question here a few weeks ago... the Tubestore has some nice fender style grill cloth (black/silver weave).

AJC


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

You can get that stretchy black Hi Fi speaker cloth at Solen in Montreal, and at Speaker Mart in Ottawa. Its about half the price, and its super easy to work with (no lines to make your work look sloppy, and stretches very tight). I love it, I used to use the silver and the oxblood Fender style, and it took me three times as long to redo a baffle.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2006)

Electric I said:


> Looking to replace the cloth on a 110 combo.
> 
> So who has the most choices & best prices ?


We are now stocking Tolex and Grill cloth, no more USA importing!! YAAY!!
We are carring a lot of the common stuff and will try to keep stocked up.
For grill cloth we currently stock:

Fender Black/White/ Silver
Fender Blue/White/ Silver
Fender aged Black/White/ Silver
Fender Oxblood with gold stripe
Fender Wheat with gold stripe (already sold out, but we will have more shortly)
Fender Black
Marshall Black
Marshall Small Weave Cane
Marshall Salt & Pepper
Med and small white piping

We can still do special orders if there is something we don't have in stock. If there is repeat requests for certain non stock items, we will gladly stock it so let us know what you want!
Our website will be updated very shortly with updated in stock pricing and a full list of what we have in stock. www.steamcomusic.com


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

http://thetubestore.com/grillcloth1.html The tube store of course.................


----------

